# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Урал

## Gloomy_girl

А есть тут кто нибудь с Урала?

----------


## xblp

Я из Екатеринбурга,  а так нас тут не мало)) посмотри в пользователях!!Удивишься

----------


## Tiesto

Тож из Екб =)

----------


## prodemo

я из перми, тут есть пермяки

----------


## female07

а я из нижневартовска, мб кто слышал о таком :р

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у меня родственники на юж.урале. и я там каждое лето в гостях проводила. а сейчас там не бываю. а надо бы. там красиво

----------


## AGONY

Н.Тагил имееццо. есть кто?

----------


## IVA

Оренбургская область

----------


## Lorein

ижевск, мб кто из ижа найдётся

----------


## огрызок тепла

так ижевск не на урале же.
 а кто-нибудь знает, поезд казань-уфа реально отменили,да?
на оф.сайте я ничего про этот маршрут не нашла. а точно знаю, что он был

----------


## Lena1812

Челяба :Smile:

----------


## Yuliya

Екатеринбург

----------


## histor

И я из Ебурга

----------


## lena lena

я из челябинска

----------


## Sinara

Челябинск

----------


## мутный тип

ОренбурГ мать его яти.....

----------


## Sukkubus

Екб

----------


## Neron

Челябинск, если кто есть пишите мне...

----------


## Anita

Я с Екатеринбурга

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Нижний Тагил мать его

----------


## длиный

Башкирия

----------


## Aventar

Екатеринбург, пишите в личку или добавляйте в скайпе - aventarus, всегда рад пообщаться)

----------


## Juliya

Екатеринбург

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

И что, хоть один раз получилось у вас собраться?

----------


## papaver

> И что, хоть один раз получилось у вас собраться?


 Вот просто интересно, ЗАЧЕМ?
Искренне недоумеваю, зачем собираться всем.

Тоже с Урала. Познакомилась бы с местными ради того, что бы иметь возможность встретиться, если вдруг срастется подружиться тут, на форуме.

----------


## Ivan

Челябинск, если кто есть пишите... буду рад общению или встрече

----------


## Diana

Пермь

----------


## railton

Екатеринбург

----------


## sdg

Екатеринбург

----------


## railton

Е-бург : бухнем? )))

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

я в Оренбурге живу..скоро в Екатеринбург перееду.

----------


## nain

я в оренбурге живу, скоро перееду на степновское кладбище

----------


## Идущаю в тьму

я б тоже хотела подселится на местное кладбище) Но меня так просто туда не отпустят=/

----------


## railton

тихо что-то тут

----------


## The loser

> тихо что-то тут


 А ты что думал?) Урал - край суровых мужчин, суицидников нужно искать в другом месте)

----------


## awedreams

я из Екатеринбурга

----------


## Обэвер

Екатеринбург, чайковая труба

----------


## yana22

я тоже с ЕКб!

----------

